# merry xmas



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

to all
heres hoping christmas finds you safe and well with your loved ones.thanks to everyone with whom ive interacted with this year on the forum ive learnt a lot and hopefully made some friends for life.to scott and others who keep it running thanks very much mate.
once again merry xmas everyone and hope to see all again in the new year


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

cheers Dave and a happy christmas to you and your loved ones


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

MERRY XMAS AND A SAFE AND HAPPY NY

*Please take care on the roads over the holiday period, would hate to lose another friend to the tar gods


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Merry xmas all, have a safe and yak fishing full new year

Cheers Dave


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes,

 Merry Christmas Happy New Year. Too all and those close to you.

HAPPY YAKKIN OVER THE HOLIDAYS

 fishing Russ


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope you all get a chance to wet the yak over the break


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

and a big 'ol Jolly Xmas to everybody.  -


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Happy Christmas to all, and a happy new year, with many fishing rod bendings and reel screamings.

I have forgotten to write to Santa again, so will be up to my hocks in reindeer manure. :shock:

Good health, and be safe all ......cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Merry Christmas everybody
and a happy 2007

Tight lines

Ian


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

HO, HO, HO....

Hope the jolly red fella (that's fulla to you JB) is kind to you all tis year and fills your stockings with lures, fishing gear and beer!

Have a good one.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all. For those going away drive safelly, enjoy the break and I hope you catch some good fish.

See you all in 2007 

Milt,


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

take care one and all.....


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i would like to wish all you fellas and fellettes a very happy and holy christmas and a wonderful new year , i would also like to thank you all for the pleasure and laughs you have given me since i have been on the forum , you are a great and unique bunch of people, and i know for sure santa is going to give you all the goodies you desire,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,signed ,,,,, santa


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

best wishes to all for the festive season... heres to a prosperous 07.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Best wishes of the season to you all!

This is an opportune time to pass on these PC greetings I received the other day.

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, nonaddictive, gender neutral celebration of the summer solstice holiday, practiced with the most enjoyable traditions of religious persuasion or secular practices of your choice with respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all.

I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2007, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make our country great (not to imply that AUSTRALIA is necessarily greater than any other country) and without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishee.

By accepting this greeting, you are accepting these terms:

This greeting is subject to clarification or withdrawal. It is freely transferable with no alteration to the original greeting. It implies no promise by the wisher to actually implement any of the wishes for her/himself or others and is void where prohibited by law, and is revocable at the sole discretion of the wisher.

This wish is warranted to perform as expected within the usual application of good tidings for a period of one year or until the issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting, whichever comes first, and warranty is limited to replacement of this wish or issuance of a new wish at the sole discretion of the wisher.

Disclaimer: No trees were harmed in the sending of this message; however, a significant number of electrons were slightly inconvenienced.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Merry Christmas Fellas! 

Hope everyone has a great Christmas and New Years.

Stay safe, and hope you all get onto a few scaley critters


----------



## clouseruk (Nov 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas chaps .......hope your weather is better than ours (christ , i've started whinging :lol: ) have a good one anyway !

Dave :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

All the best to all AKFFers for Christmas and hope you can all make contact with family particularly the kids.

And stay safe.



> .hope your weather is better than ours


Dave/clouseruk probably will be different, just have a warming libation and you should be right mate :wink:


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Merry Christmas & a happy new year to all & your Familys. Thanks for all the good advice, laughs & help throughout the year. I will try to have a frosty one or a nice red for all of you over the break  Mal.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Merry christmas and a Happy new Year to my fellow kayak fishos. Hope santa finds you and is very generous with a nice supply of new toys. If you are travelling, stay safe and have plenty of breaks, you do want to make your kayak destinations safely.

Stay safe and have a great Xmas.

Will catch up with everybody soon.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

paffoh said:


> MERRY XMAS AND A SAFE AND HAPPY NY
> 
> *Please take care on the roads over the holiday period, would hate to lose another friend to the tar gods


amen brother

safe holiday period to all and sundry. be good y'all, dont do anything i wouldnt do!

see ya on the H2O


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

merry christmas too you all and hope you catch many fish


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone.
Hope you all have a prosperous and productive (fish wise) New Year.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas to yak fishos everywhere.

Unfortunately, the big fat fella with the white beard and red suit died of heatstroke before he got to my place. Maybe me racing in me car to get to the beach to paddle me yak had something to do with it. I scared his reindeer when I clipped the back of his sleigh with me bullbar. When the reindeer shot through he had to pull the sleigh himself. I said I couldn't help 'cause the tide was about to turn and I had to get me yak in. Ah well, thems the breaks.


----------

